# Best lake for yellow perch south of Columbus?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Are there any lakes south of Columbus that have good populations of yellow perch? I caught a few over the weekend at Rocky Fork, and it put me in the mood to fish for more of them.

I am taking a fishing trip to Lake Erie in August, but I'm hoping to catch enough for a sammich' before then 

Thanks


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

rocky fork is probably your best bet, they are in buckeye and they are BIG but they are hard to find

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Any tips on catching them at Rocky? I caught mine using a white rooster tail in a shallow cove. I thought they would be in deep water this time of year. I've only ever fished for them in Erie 11 years ago, and I used a crappie spreader.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

i had a crappie tourny there in April, we caught them on minnows spider rigging near the bottom, try the marina docks probably, especially the pilons holding it and fish around the deep docks on the lake

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips. I live a few hours away from Rocky, so it may be a while before I can get there.


----------

